# Cape Town



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

*pics are not my own. found on various internet sources.
*CAPE TOWN* */ KAAPSTAD/ IKAPA*










*Table Mountain- Cape Town's prominent landmark*

















hormiga.org

















*Robben Island*


















*Going up the mountain*









*from the top*

































*the city*








































































*something old, something new*

*City Hall & Parliament*












































colourful people, colourful  city 
















































































around the city


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow!  
very beautiful and unique 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

and very nice skyline









and a cool building like this









I want to go Capetown someday


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Kool!


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

*These nice and amazing shots bring me back fond memories of my trip to Cape Town three years ago...... and thanks for sharing ! *


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Too bad the city is dangerous, its so stunning. I have heard horror stories about Cape Town from friends that have visited. I hope they are just exaggerations.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

^^chances are there has been some exaggeration... Cape Town does have higher crime than one would desire, but it has dissipated greatly in recent years and continues to do so.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Looks a lot like El Paso in that banner. Are you sure about the crime? I heard that the mayor is doing innapropriate things.


----------



## Tina From Taihape (Sep 27, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Looks a lot like El Paso in that banner. Are you sure about the crime? I heard that the mayor is doing innapropriate things.


I have also heard terrible stories about Cape Town. My friend went to Cape Town on a humanitarian programme (building houses in the townships) and she was brutally beaten and nearly raped by the very people that she was trying to help. It wasn't that long ago therefore I get the feeling that somebody is trying to create a false sense of security  

@ Thryve, how long have you been living in Cape Town ?


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice city  i love the landscape on the surrounding area


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Crime in the city has fallen by about 70% over the past decade. Crime in the poorer suburbs and the townships is a problem, and it would be unwise if not stupid, to venture there by yourself and/or at night not knowing your way and the cultures. This has much to do with poverty, high levels of illiteracy, and deep rooted racial hatred and distrust towards whites and other outsiders among these communities. These same kinds of social problems are to be found in the poorer areas of most cities around the world, even in Auckland. I don't want to mention cities as it could turn unpleasant.
So please people, refrain from making this a sleazy, socio-political thread. It's about urban pictures and showcasing our beautiful city.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Capture the Mood


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Beautiful! This is a city I really want to visit..


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

You're welcome anytime. Best time though would be around Jan-Feb if you want to experience the summer holiday vibe. If you're not crazy about all the crazy buzzle of the tourist season and want better deals, come around May/June, Sept-Nov.


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

CT is the mother city !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice city. Hope it gets the olympics one day.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Cape Town is one of that cities that i have to visit before i die, 'cause all that beautiful mix, between spectacular settings, well planned city, interesting places, makes me go blind, everything in that city has a special glow...

Thanks for sharing these beautiful images...


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Too bad the city is dangerous, its so stunning. I have heard horror stories about Cape Town from friends that have visited. I hope they are just exaggerations.


North Philly is much worse


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Nice pics, TM is very beaultiful kay:


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

it's nice


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

Never been to this city or country but have always wanted to! CT looks like a brilliant city. I think it ranks scenically or holds it own to places like Rio, SF, HK. Any thoughts or comparisons to those cities..of course those of you that have been to the other cities.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Urbandeco said:


> Never been to this city or country but have always wanted to! CT looks like a brilliant city. I think it ranks scenically or holds it own to places like Rio, SF, HK. Any thoughts or comparisons to those cities..of course those of you that have been to the other cities.


US investment expert John Mauldin

"I have been to Sydney, Vancouver, and San Francisco. I love all of them. But for my money, Cape Town is the most beautiful city I have been to."

hehe


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

Urbandeco said:


> Never been to this city or country but have always wanted to! CT looks like a brilliant city. I think it ranks scenically or holds it own to places like Rio, SF, HK. Any thoughts or comparisons to those cities..of course those of you that have been to the other cities.


I have been to all 3 of the above-mentioned cities - 

Cape Town is more like Rio - fantastic setting, great beaches, gorgeous looking people, shanty towns, street children, high crime rates (by world standards) etc. 

With regards to San Fran - there is one suburb in Cape Town called Tamboerskloof (also known as little San Fran) but that is about all that resembles San Fran.

With regards to Hong Kong - no similarity at all. They are Worlds apart.

Cape Town is a city that you should visit, she does have many unique features.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

ENIGMA said:


> I have been to all 3 of the above-mentioned cities -


Why are Saffies so terrified of visiting Japan? I get so lonely here. There's no one from South Africa to talk to, only Anglos, Ozzies and Kiwis - and they're only here to sleep with Japanese women.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

Ow yeah Cape Town looks so beautifull in these pictures, i would love to visit that city!


----------



## Urbandeco (Jan 18, 2005)

*NBC Today show*

Do you get that broadcast in CT? One of America's morning shows broadcasted from CT on Friday. Looks very beautiful!


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

Cape Town is the undisputed diva of Africa! Beautiful at any time of day!

Great collection!


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Matthias Offodile; said:


> Cape Town is the undisputed diva of Africa! Beautiful at any time of day!
> Great collection!


Matthias, when are you going to South Africa, i know you sad you hadn't been there yet. Spend more time in Cape Town and perhaps a day or two in Johannesburg. Cape Town has much more to see from a tourist perspective than Johannesburg, but the cosmopolitan feel and fast-paced lifestyle of Johannesburg is something else.


----------



## costaklaus (May 1, 2006)

Great pictures I like to go.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

Cape Town in 1977










Cape Town in 2007


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

University of Cape Town,1978 ...
19 years later, i went to attend this university


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Kaap Stadt is brilliant by ther natural sorounding and ther cosmopolitism vs architecture :yes:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*World Cup Stadium Construction*


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

thanks for the great updates


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Ah Kaapstad, die moederstad, jou het ek lief bo alles.


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)

5 star treatment at Mount Nelson Hotel










The entrance to the The Mount Nelson Hotel. The hotel opened on the 6th of March 1899, was the fruit of the imagination and determination of shipping magnate Sir Donald Currie. The hotel was designed to emulate the finest in London which was then the leading capital of refined hostelry. The reviews which followed the grand opening of the Mount Nelson claimed that the hotel surpassed all expectations and exceeded the comparison with its British rivals. 

courtesy: ~▪ ϊŦΐĵ@¥ ▪~


----------



## lilylidou (Jun 15, 2007)

beatuiful city.
Hope I can visit there


----------



## kulani (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Gav-Mish (Jul 9, 2007)

Cape Town looks very nice, too bad the crime rate is so high


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Gav-Mish said:


> Cape Town looks very nice, too bad the crime rate is so high


ct has crime but its pretty much taking place in three or four really bad neighbourhoods. most parts of CT its pretty safe, the cbd , waterfront, main tourist areas etc.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

ONE OF THE MOST BEAUTIFUL NATURAL LANDSCAPES I EVER SAW!


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics, Harkeb... please get in the habit of letting us know who took the pictures. I assume most of the pictures in the thread are not yours? 
Thanks


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

those pics above are indeed all mine.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Thank you! They are most excellent and you should be extremely proud of your photographic skills!! :cheers: Let's move them to the proper section, Urban Showcase, where they can be admired as your own works of art!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I will move this back to the Cityscapes and Skylines forum. Please save us the time by properly crediting photos in the future.. thanks.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Table Mountain looks always stunning with its clouds games...


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

* from Cape Town city website, posted by Mo Rush 









nice city view, with WC stadium construction site. Construction has far more advanced though


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

*more*


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

from SA forum


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^
is that the biggest mall in the whole Africa, right? don' t remember the name :bash:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> The stadium ^^^^ will be great :cheers:


and on time!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW: the name of that stadium ?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> BTW: the name of that stadium ?


Green Point Stadium during the World Cup.
The naming rights will be awarded later this year.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Uploaded on August 3, 2009
by *coda*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

I love CT.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Def one of the most beautiful cities in the world. I hope to visit it in the future.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## NorteN (Jul 24, 2009)

Surprising city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> Green Point Stadium during the World Cup.
> The naming rights will be awarded later this year.


Thanks @Mo Rush for the name and the info about the award...


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice pics about Cape Town!!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

over the hills and far away...you'll find cape town


----------



## The Awesome One (Aug 5, 2009)

cape town has located on a really beautiful place.


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

absolutely amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cape Town is really amazing; above photos are very nice too


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Uploaded on July 20, 2009
by *Panorama Paul*







On Saturday afternoon I met up with a whole bunch of local photographers (too many to mention) for a sunset photoshoot on a farm just outside Durbanville. It was really nice to see some familiar faces again... and great to meet some new ones too!! 

I'd like to dedicate this Vertorama to my mom... she was the biggest fan of my sunset landscapes... and I just know that she would have loved this one too! Unfortunately she won't be able to see it though... she finally lost her battle with cancer... approximately one hour after I captured this perfect moment. This one's for you mom... may you rest in peace.

I'll be away from Flickr for the next few days... 

Nikon D300, Sigma 10-20mm at 13mm, aperture of f14, with a 1/13th second exposure.

Click here to visit my website.
Click here to view this one large.
Click here to check out my Vertorama tutorial.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Uploaded on June 26, 2009
by *Art Harris*


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

By Mo Rush


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

The golf course is looking great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Golf cource is really looking very nice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

what an incredible looking city!!! 

just amazes me
does it actually snow there?


----------



## Rosaudio (Aug 14, 2009)

Deanb said:


> what an incredible looking city!!!
> 
> just amazes me
> does it actually snow there?


No it doesn't snow here :lol:


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

Deanb said:


> what an incredible looking city!!!
> 
> just amazes me
> does it actually snow there?


It doesn't snow in the city itself, but on the mountains skirting it and in some small towns outside of it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I really like this photo here posted by Pule


>


:cheers:


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Beautiful city, with a magnificent nature!


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I had the privilege to visit this city in 2000, 2003, and 2004. Hopefully again this year.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ You lucky bastard 

Cape Town is the wonderful city of Africa.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Uploaded on April 11, 2010
by *TimS*


















 Uploaded on April 11, 2010
by *kiriakos.roussopoulos*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Rosaudio said:


> No it doesn't snow here :lol:


were u laughing at the question?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Khayelitsha









*


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> *Khayelitsha
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is really lighting?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful updates of Cape Town as well


----------



## Rosaudio (Aug 14, 2009)

Deanb said:


> were u laughing at the question?


Not at all 

I would love for it to snow here one day


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Some of my images. I am outstanding photographer. Das wonderliks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really good, very nice photos


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Christmas Lights in Cape Town*
X-Mas lights in Adderley Street



















*23rd December, Long Street*
this was done while slowly driving through Long Street Cape Town, after having a look for the X-Mas lights in Adderley Street ...









Jan Krux on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Cape Town Street View




































_All by Bradclin Photography_

*Green Point*









*Cavalcade Rd, Green Point.*








_By Alejandro Gabriel Alonso_

*Beach Rd, Sea Point*









*Camps Bay*









​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beach Rd, Sea Point*









*Walking to downtown*









*Early in the morning reaching Green Point from Waterfront*








_By Alejandro Gabriel Alonso_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Green Point Rendezvous 






















































_All from Alejandro Gabriel Alonso collection_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*View over lentil curtain*









*Fire lookout hut*









*Tokai pine plantation Steenberg*









*Colourful fynbos*








_All photos by coda_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

A Clear Winter Day 




























_All photos by hans art_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

_By aschonland_









_By aschonland_









_By aschonland_


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Amazing Cape Town.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Strand





































_All photos from Ezesan_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cape Town Coastline​*



















*Coastal Road*
















​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Hout Bay*



































By Bertrand Duperrin​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Cityscapes*









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8094/8362330830_e6dd4a6544_b.jpg











http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8354/8361267953_c909ed7ff0_b.jpg












http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8196/8360534076_33bcec5489_b.jpg











http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8325/8360518654_4d69a0bf4e_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A Day At The Waterfront*


















​
aslam khan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cape Town :cheers:


couple more:
030 Cape Town Signal Hill by pierre.bobo, on Flickr

024 Cape Town Waterfront by pierre.bobo, on Flickr

010 Cape Town Signal hill by pierre.bobo, on Flickr

Cape Town Stadium by ericber73, on Flickr

Camps Bay - Long Exposure by ericber73, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Beautiful City *


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Greenery at Green Point*








_By Alejandro Gabriel Alonso_

*Evening stroll at Green Point*








_By Alejandro Gabriel Alonso_

*Evening stroll at Green Point*








_By Alejandro Gabriel Alonso_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Boat Trip*
















































flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The Boat Trip Pt 2*








































flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Wintry Day*



























_All photos by hans art_​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Waterfront Du V&A*











By John M Thomson









By Aslam Khan - PK​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lodge And Bo-Kaap




















By NR Acampamentos on flickr.​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Kalk Bay Harbour*















































*All by Bradclin Photography*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Kalk Bay 2.0'






































*All by Bradclin Photography*​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Back To My Citi





























All by Ramarsh45​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

V And A Waterfront Hustlers..


















flicker ramarsh


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Table Mt Backdrop




















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Picnic Day









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8467/8386916267_df5e7e0327_b.jpg

Simons Town Navy Base










​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Along the coast


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

No pictures yet for Stellenbosch Univ.?


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

lochinvar said:


> No pictures yet for Stellenbosch Univ.?


*Hi Lochinvar
*








http://www.rainboweduonline.com/_images/banner8.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The winelands









By One Heart Source



Table Mountain Hike


















By One Heart Source​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Taken from Signal Hill looking towards Camps Bay









By Mujahid's Photography
​
flickr 
480


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Sails & Cranes 



























flickr


----------



## preme3000 (Nov 17, 2006)

This here, I took from a 3rd floor hotel window first thing in the morning, Cape Town.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Nice..That must have been before the mountain dissapeared..


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

That Cute Blue Building



















flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Table Mountain* 
from Big Bay










wider view










framed on Signal Hill










rnike on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

sailing by










Late evening









rnike on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Charly's Bakery* 
Charly's Bakery is Cape Town's Premier Chocolate Wedding Cake Bakery!










Our story...










Cakes and cupcakes at Charly's Bakery










Mucking afazing cakes










Cherry on top









Meraj Chhaya on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Doing Cape Town*
Latitude 33 Cafe










head on collision










flat tires










let the music play










Loop Street









keshav lewis on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Waterkloof winery*
Waterkloof Estate, perched on the slopes of the Schapenberg in the Helderberg Winelands










Off Sir Lowry's Pass Road is the magnificent restaurant and wine farm of Waterkloof










The Restaurant at Waterkloof has been awarded 5 stars in Rossouw’s South African Restaurant Guide 2015!










After ten years of searching, we believe to have found a unique vineyard site, capable of producing truly fine wines with a real sense of place










“What you find beyond the sign is anything but unassuming.”









Robert Timothy on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Howic Close, Bellville*
Bellville is a suburb in the greater Cape Town metropolitan area. and falls within the area of the City of Cape Town municipality










The residential suburb of Bellville lies a mere 25 kilometres outside of the centre of Cape Town on the N1 towards Stellenbosch, in the Tygerberg hills










the suburb provides plenty of opportunity to occupy one during one’s stay










...a welcome resting point for those whose wagons had already battled over the sand of the Cape Flats Region










Sanlam's Art Gallery, in Bellville, offers one of the largest corporate collections of South African art and is worth a visit









Eva-tech on Flickr​


----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Railway lines at the Woodstock train station


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Views from Cape Town's newest inner city residential conversion, the 




























Radisson Blu Hotel & Residence from flickr citywalker ssc


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ Please make sure to credit your sources


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Lydon said:


> ^^ Please make sure to credit your sources


 see the hotel website link there..


----------



## Lydon (Sep 7, 2007)

I meant the person who took the photos  It's Citywalker from Skyscrapercity.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Source: Bryn de Kocks











Dercio Chin​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

]Cape Town:










By Bryn De Kocks on flickr











By TheGrantBrown on flickr


----------



## dinkie (Mar 23, 2014)

BenjaminEli said:


> *Topless Jump*
> ...Going topless in public is not legal here so this was rather daring​




Going topless has been legal since 1990 when all beaches were opened to non-whites. :cheers: Locals are just too conservative to go topless. Full nudity is only allowed at Sandy Bay.​


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Cape Town, Sydney, Rio, San Francisco and Naples...these cities have so many things in common that one should say they are relatives


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice updates guys..


----------



## kimhoo (Jul 14, 2015)

Look so magical and will visit this pace next year


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Loop Street 









Church Street 










Wharf Street 









Hans Strijdom Avenue









Hout Street






*
Source: The very talented Dean Kruger ​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

beautiful.


----------



## NicSA (May 11, 2012)

*Cape Town*

Credit: infrastructurephotos









​


----------



## Devorde (Jul 19, 2016)

Clean city.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

CBD 









Source:me​


----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)

Water Scarce Cape Town https://vimeo.com/250941472


----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)

Berg River Dam https://vimeo.com/251383534


----------



## infrastructurephotos (Jan 27, 2015)

Eikenhof Dam https://vimeo.com/251385083


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Waterfront Village













































Source:me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

V&A Waterfront 



























Source:me​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Cape Town


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Silo District 




































Source:me​


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

I just love CT


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Zeitz Museum of Contemporary Art Africa


























































































Source:me​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Derek Ambrosio*​


----------



## Aqua_Chicago (May 15, 2010)

I visited the city in 2011, it was wonderful. Great architecture¡¡¡

https://greatskyscrapersoftheworld.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Walter Sisulu Avenue 


















Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Source: me[/CENTER]


----------



## moy.co.za (May 28, 2015)

Awesome CT pictures


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Bloubergstrand 




































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Silo District


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Lion's Head hike


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Dallas Dahms*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Dallas Dahms* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Dallas Dahms* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Dallas Dahms* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Eugene Kaspersky *​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Sea Point



























Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

V&A Waterfront




































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

De Waterkant 















































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Camps Bay Beach



























Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

The sunset from the same beach as above. 






































Source: me​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Artscape Theatre Centre






















































Source: me​


----------

